
The 21st Amendment continues to choke the drinks trade - Amorymeltzer
http://www.rstreet.org/2016/05/20/the-21st-amendment-continues-to-choke-the-drinks-trade/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
The author writes: "This provision also is offensive to the Constitution on
two counts. First, it runs directly contrary to the Commerce Clause (Article
1, Section 8, Clause 3), which assigns the federal government –not states—the
authority regulate commerce among the states." which makes no sense to me: the
whole point of amendments (like the 21st) is to over-ride older parts (like
the Commerce Clause) of the constitution.

(It's like people who insist the income tax is unconstitutional despite the
16th amendment).

